# ecu swap



## altima gtr (Dec 25, 2008)

i was wondering if its possible to switch a 07 2.5 altima ecu with a 2004 maxima ecu, if so would it be worth it and does it gain power


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Two total different cars man. They are no way interchangeable cause they're 2 different ecu designs...


----------



## vrefron (Dec 18, 2007)

If you get that done, come over to my house after and wire this microwave to my TI-83.


----------



## IPasternak2004 (Dec 24, 2008)

You would loose power because you would over flow the engine with gas and the igntion system is not the same. Plus on top of all that you probably wouldn't be able to start the car. All the key codes would be on the old ecm. The pins on the ecm might be diff.:thumbdwn::thumbdwn:


----------

